# preferred queen cage



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

by far the Calf. mini. Don't breed queens so can't help you on the second part Greg.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Calf. mini, fits between frames, less bur comb


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

California mini cage-fits in a 10 frame brood box best.
2nd choice-JZBZ -same reason.
I dislike the big 3 hole cage.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

What Mike said.
To me the great big 3 hole cages are rediculous.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I only use JZBZ. They work great!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I prefer the JZBZ as a user, not as a producer. Queen has some protection if the workers try to attack her initially. Very easy to hang between frames. Don't have to pull the cage to take the top off the candy.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I prefer the JZBZ plastic cage. For me the queens are easier to place in a JZBZ and as the end user they are quicker to install.

As for filling the JZBZ candy tube-Use a commercial "Jerky Gun" with a modified tip to "squeeze" the candy in the tube.

I was installing queens in a yard of splits last spring and field bees were attracted to my queens and a few(queens) were killed. Those workers that were attacking the queens(in cage) outside the hive were able to get their heads into the JZBZ cage. I've never had that happen before and if I was using CA mini's those queen wouldn't have been killed.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

probably the mini cage then the JZ BZ. I dont know who came up with the three hole cage but they should have thought a little harder i just want a cage for a bee not a mouse!


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

JZBZ'S by far the are the best to work with.
We feel that we have much better queen acceptance by far with the plastic ones.
We also find that queens when banked seemed to keep better in the plastic cages than the wood ones


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome!!!! thanx for all the replies


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

where is a good source for the mini cages?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Call me old school. I like the old three hole cages, with the multiple attendants within. I agree they are harder to fit between the combs, but the added attendants give you a little more forgiveness in handling. Maybe I.m wrong, but they seem more rugged.

Roland
Linden Apiary, Est. 1852


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the jzbz cages also. Filling the tubes seemed rather easy to me. I just stab the tube end into the queen candy a few times and it is filled and on to the next one. I did about a 100 in less then 15 minutes.


----------

